# Practical-pistol-competition mag pouches?



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been round-n-round the 'net and cannot find magazine pouches for practical-pistol shooting. I find LOTS of magazine pouches but not the kind I saw shooters at the Cactus League (Phoenix) using last Thursday nite--each held a single mag and angled it away from the shooter's belly for QUICK access. If you know of some, PLS post specific links.

These would be for a Glock 22/35 (.40 S&W).

TYVM.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow--NO ONE uses these kinds of mag pouches for practical-pistol competition? ...or knows someone who does?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Look up the USPSA Rulebook here:

www.uspsa.org/rules/

The guidelines for legal holsters and mags are in the back.

Many people just use Blackhawk, or other basic mag pouches.

I think the pouches you are thinking of are from CR Speed.

Look here:
http://www.reddotshooting.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=63

Enjoy

Jeff


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

TYVM Jeff; that seems to be exactly what I'm looking for. Apparently they're useable in USPSA competition; that's what Phoenix's Cactus League uses.

They never appeared in my searches apparently because the site doesn't call them magazine pouches, it calls them _*mag*_ pouches.


----------



## Tombstone17 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank You for the info!!!


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, seems they're not quite what I wanted in that they're NOT angled way from the shooter's stomach, but they'll do.


----------

